#ubuntu-il 2011-07-11
<yhdsr> שלום. יש לי שאלה
<yhdsr> או 2
<yhdsr> רציתי לדעת כמה אמור לעלות טלפון חדש עם אנדרואיד טוב באחת הרשתות כחלק מתוכנית
<yhdsr> ?
<yhdsr> האם סוני אקספריה ARC טוב?
<yhdsr> nhavu ftiמישהו כאן?
<matanya> נראה לי שטעית במקום אליו הגעת
<evilsijp> נראה לי שהוא הבין את זה ברגע שהוא עזב :) או שלא
<rnoooo> שלום
<rnoooo> אפשר עזרה בכמה דברים?
<moo3> כמובן
<moo3> נהוג להתחיל בשאלה עצמה
<rnoooo> moo3: רציתי לדעת אם יש דרייבר לכרטיס רשת אדימקס פיסיאיי 802.11נ/ע/מ? bgn
<rnoooo> סבבה
<moo3> מה זה מ/ ע
<moo3> מה זה מ/ ע/ נ
<rnoooo> רציתי גם לדעת אם התוכנית שנתנו לי בפלאפון לטלפון סוני arc טוב
<rnoooo> b/g/n
<moo3> תסתכל על הכרטיס עצמו או תוציא את הפלט של lspci
<moo3> צריך לחפש את הדרייבר באתר היצרן, הגיוני שיש דרייבר לאדימקס
<rnoooo> moo3: אני כרגע לא על אובונטו
<rnoooo> אני אעשה את זה יותר מאוחר
<rnoooo> בפלאפון אמרו לי 300 שקל לתוכנית סלולרית בשביל הARC
<rnoooo> ?
<rnoooo> הגיוני moo3
<rnoooo> ועוד משהו
<moo3> מה זה ARC?
<rnoooo> יש לי נטבון שבו המקרופון לא עובד עם אובונטו. אני לא יודע מה לעשות. לא מצאתי את בורר העוצמה של המקרופון
<rnoooo> זה דגם
<moo3> דגם של מה?
<moo3> פלאפון?
<rnoooo> של סוני כן. זה אנדרואיד
<moo3> אז אתה שואל אם זה משתלם ?
<moo3> (= אין לי מושג
<rnoooo> כן. הם הציעו לי גם משהו יותר זול אבל ל3 שנים או משהו
<rnoooo> איך לסדר את המיקרופון?
<moo3> באובונטו אתה צריך לבדוק שכל הדרייברים מותקנים יש לך ממשק גראפי לזה בתוך 'אדמיניסטרציה'
<moo3> או שתחפש בגוגל את הגרסא של המחשב והשם חברה שלו ואת הגרסא של המערכת הפעלה ותראה אם זו בעיה נפוצה
<rnoooo> vהבנתי
<rnoooo> כל הצ'אט כאן נשמר? למה לא מויע בגוגל?
<rnoooo> moo3:
<moo3> לוקח לו זמן להתעדכן בשרתים של גוגל
<rnoooo> אז אם אני אחפש משהו שהיה פה בצ'אט בגוגל לפני כמה ימים זה יופיע בגוגל או בינג?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-12
<xgfh> מישהו יכול לעזור?
<ron34563654> שלום
<ron34563654> יש לי כמה בעיות
<ron34563654> כאשר אני באירק אז הצ'אט מתעכב בטירוף
<ron34563654> למעשה אני לא רואה את הצ'אט
<ron34563654> מה עושים?
<grawcho> מישהו יודע איך מעלים ערך ב ulimit -u ?
<ron34563654> grawcho, יכול לעזור במשהו,?
<grawcho> ron34563654: כן שיניתי ערך של מקסימום תהליכים למשתמש ל 1000 לטובת ניסוי כלשהו על השרת שלי
<grawcho> ואני לא מצליח להעלות את הערך חזרה ל unlimited
<grawcho> הוא מודיע לי חגיגית ש...
<grawcho> ulimit: max user processes: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<grawcho> ואין דבר כזה sudo ulimit
<grawcho> ron34563654: יכול לעזור ?
<ron34563654> רציתי עזרה בשבילי
<ron34563654> חחח
<grawcho> בוודאי .... לא הבנתי
<grawcho> ברור שכן
<grawcho> מה הבעיה ... אם אני אוכל אני אעזור
<ron34563654> יש לי בעיה עם...
<ron34563654> אני רוצה להפוך תבנית HTML לצד ימין. חלק מהגרפיקה הגרפיקאית שלנו יכולה לעשות אבל צריך גם לשנות את הקוד
<ron34563654> אני יכול לשלוח לך את הקבצים במייל
<grawcho> יש לך את המייל שלי ?
<ron34563654> לא
<ron34563654> grawcho,
<grawcho> ועכשיו ?
<ron34563654> כן
<grawcho> ron34563654: ואתה רוצה להצמיד את הטקסט ימינה ?
<ron34563654> grawcho, אני רוצה לעשות אתר מבוסס על התבנית הזאת בעברית. את הגרפיקה אני אסדתר. אבל האתר לא בנוי טוב לזה
<grawcho> אני מבין ... שניה אני שולח לך משהו תגיד לי אם זה מה שאתה מתכוון ?
<ron34563654> יופי
<ron34563654> grawcho, שלחת?
<grawcho> שלחתי .... קיבלת ?
<ron34563654> אבדוק
<grawcho> תראה אם לזה התכוונת ?
<ron34563654> זה שלב 1. אבל צריך לעשות שגם הכפתורים והלוגו למעלה יהיה בצד ימין. האם זאת בכלל תבנית טובה?
<grawcho> נראה לי שזה לא רע ... תנסה להשתמש במה שכתבתי במייל על <span>  ואם אתה מסתבך תרגיש חופשי לשאול ...
<grawcho> אם יהיה חי זמן הערב אני אנסה לראות אם אני מצליח להזיז גם את הכפתורים והלוגו
<grawcho> בהצלחה
<serfus> soomsoom, יש לך מושג לאן הבוט הלך?
<ron34563654> grawcho, goood
<grawcho_> 10x
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-13
<sss> acer one wirless
<sss> help ?
<Nighthawk``> יש למישהו מושג
<Nighthawk``> כמה מורה פרטי בתכנות
<Nighthawk``> אמור לקחת
<Nighthawk``> הכוונה שלי סטודנט לסטודנט
<ron34563654> grawcho_, לא. לא הסתדרתי
<ron34563654> מישהו יכול להזכיר לי פקודה?
<ron34563654> Nighthawk``,
<grawcho_> כאן
<ron34563654> היי
<ron34563654> grawcho_,
<ron34563654> אז יש לך זמן לעבוד על זה? אני יכול לשלם לך אם אתה יכול
<trew100> יש מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-14
<GangeL> hello
<GangeL> מישהו ניסה את המערכת כרום OS?
<serfus> GangeL, אני ניסיתי מזמן
<GangeL> ואיך היא?
<serfus> אה, את כרומיום OS, לא יודע אם יש הבדל היום
<serfus> זה פשוט עובד... אין הרבה הפתעות
<serfus> ישר דפדפן וזהו
<serfus> תנסה, יש מוכנים שלא צריך לבנות כלום
<serfus> אתה רק מוריד וצורב לדוק
<serfus> DOK
<GangeL> כשאני מתקין לינוקס מאפס איזה מערכת קבצים להתקין EXT?
<serfus> LFS?
<GangeL> זאת המערכת קבצים שאני צריך להתקין?
<serfus> למה אתה מתכוון לינוקס מאפס?
<GangeL> אובונטו על הארד דיסק נקי
<serfus> אה אוקיי, חשבתי שאתה מדבר על משהו אחר
<GangeL> או לא אובונטו מה שהיית ממליץ
<serfus> בחירה אישית שלך... אבל אני בעד אובונטו
<serfus> מן הסתם :)
<GangeL> ואיזה מערכת קבצים להתקין?
<serfus> אני מניח ש ext3/4
<serfus> אם אני לא טועה, ווינדוס לא אוהב אחד מהם
<GangeL> הבנתי ועדיף לא להשתמש ברוט נכון? להכנס עם המשתמש שהוא יוצא לי?
<GangeL> *יוצא
<GangeL> **יוצר
<serfus> להשתמש ברוט לֶמה?
<ron34563654> שלום
<trew_> שלום גם לך
<trew_> יש לך אחלה תעודת זהות
<ron34563654> מישהו יכול לעזור לי לפתור בעיה של זה שאני לא מצליח להתחבר לאינטרנט עם האדימקס האלחוטי?
<ron34563654> אותו מספר מספרים?
<trew_> אני לא יוכל לעזור לך הבזה כי אני לא יודע/מכיר
<trew_> אבל תמיד אתה יכול לצעוק serfus
<ron34563654> איך קוראים לך?
<ron34563654> serfus,
<ron34563654> תודה
<Shualdon> ron34563654: איזה אדימקס יש לך?
<ron34563654> Shualdon, שנייה אני מביא
<ron34563654> Shualdon, 802.11b/g/n pci 32 bit
<Shualdon> אני צריך דגם
<Shualdon> זה כרטיס אם יו אס בי?
<Shualdon> או*
<ron34563654> לא
<ron34563654> זה מה שרשום על הדיסק
<Shualdon> זה כרטיס שחיברת למחשב בפנים או בחיבור USB?
<ron34563654> בפנים
<Shualdon> את יודע את הדגם עצמו?
<Shualdon> איך הוא נראה? עם אנטנה אחת/2/3? כמה עלה?
<Shualdon> אני צריך לדעת את הדגם בשביל לעזור לך
<ron34563654> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644114/ כאן כתוב?
<Shualdon> fi
<ron34563654> נראה לי שתי אנטנות. עלה בסביבות 200
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> 03:06.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 3062
<Shualdon> זה מה שרציתי
<Shualdon> שנייה
<Shualdon> יש לך בעיה עם לקרוא אנגלית?
<ron34563654> יש לי קושי לקרוא בכלל אבל אני יכול לנסות
<Shualdon> ron34563654: ?
<Shualdon> הא..
<Shualdon> רק רגע
<ron34563654> אגב. אתה יודע איפה אני יכול למצוא בונה אתרים שיעשה לי עבודה קטנה?
<Shualdon> לא
<Shualdon> ron34563654: בן כמה אתה?
<ron34563654> 27
<Shualdon> אוקי....
<ron34563654> מצאת משהו לכרטיס?
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> המדריך הזה
<Shualdon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608095
<Shualdon> בדיוק מה שאתה צריך
<Shualdon> תעבוד לפיו
<ron34563654> תודה
<ron34563654> אתה כאן בנתיים?
<Shualdon> לא להרבה זמן
<ron34563654> יש לי אינטרנט רק במחשב אחד. איך אני מתקין במחשב הלא מחובר?
<ron34563654> Shualdon,
<Shualdon> אתה לא יכול לחבר אותו בכבל עד שזה יעבוד?
<ron34563654> לא
<Shualdon> אתה יכול להעביר קבצים ביניהם עם דיסק און קי?
<ron34563654> כן
<ron34563654> shua
<ron34563654> Shualdon,
<Shualdon> אז תוריד את הקבצים למחשב שלך
<Shualdon> ואז תעביר אותם
<ron34563654> איך?
<Shualdon> דבר ראשון
<Shualdon> תוריד את הדרייבר
<Shualdon> http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=0&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekV5THpFM0wyUnZkMjVzYjJGa09USXlNek15TlRReE9TNTBaM285UFQxRVVFOWZVbFF6TlRZeVh6TTFPVEpmTXpBMk1sOU1hVzUxZUZOVVFWOVdNaTQwTGpFdU1WOHlNREV3TVRJeE53PT1D
<Shualdon> אתה לא צריך לשים את הנתונים האמיתיים שלך\
<Shualdon> שםןוט תקשקש משהו
<Shualdon> פשוט*
<Shualdon> וזה ירד לך
<Shualdon> אחר כך תרשום את זה בטרמינל
<Shualdon> sudo apt-get download gcc build-essential
<Shualdon> וזה יוריד לך 2 קבצים לתיקיית הבית שלך
<Shualdon> וגם אותם תעביר למחשב השני
<Shualdon> ואז תתקין אותם ע"י לחיצה פעמיים
<Shualdon> וזהו
<Shualdon> משם תמשיך עם המדריך כרגיל
<ron34563654> מה עוד המדריך אומר בגדול?
<Shualdon> הרוב זה פשוט להריץ כמה פקודות בטורמינל
<ron34563654> וזה יעבוד? אני מפחד שיקלקל
<Shualdon> לי זה עבד :)
<Shualdon> גם לי הייתה אותה בעיה
<Shualdon> ותמיד אפשר לחזור אחורה
<ron34563654> איך חוזרים אחורה?
<Shualdon> תלוי מתי
<ron34563654> רגע
<Shualdon> אבל לא תצטרך
<Shualdon>  ?
<ron34563654> פשוט להתקין ולעקוב אחרי ההוראות?
<Shualdon> בדיוק
<Shualdon> בכל מקרה
<Shualdon> אני זז
<Shualdon> אם יש לך בעיות תרשום בפורום ונעזור לך
<Shualdon> או אם מישהו אחד יבוא לפה
<ron34563654> תודה
<Shualdon> בכיף
<samy> hello
<samy> hi
<samy> hi
<matanya> שלום samy
<ron34563654> שלום
<ron34563654> מישהו יכול לעזור לי?
<matanya> במה?
<ron34563654> היי
<ron34563654> יש לי כרטיס רשת אלחוטי אבל הוא לא פעיל בלינוקס
<ron34563654> יש לי שני מדריכים שאמרו לי שיפתרו את הבעיה אבל אני לא יודע איך ליישם אותם
<ron34563654> תוכל לעזור לי?
<ron34563654> matanya,
<matanya> אני יכול לנסות
<matanya> חוץ מזה, יש לי קצת לאג
<matanya> תשאל
<ron34563654> שנייה
<ron34563654> יש לי את המדריך הזה. http://www.matthartley.com/rt2870-linux-driver-on-ubuntu-10-04/  או זה  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608095
<ron34563654> לא יודע איך ליישם אותם
<serfus> trew1000, קראת לי?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-15
<Nvidia1104> שלום לכולם
<Nvidia1104> אני דיי חדש באובונטו ויש לי בעיה עם כרטיס מסך שלא מוכן להציג את UNITY
<Nvidia1104> הכרטיס הוא NVIDIA 6200
<Nvidia1104> מישהו יכול לסייע?
<Nighthawk``> אני בדמעות פה
<Nighthawk``> <neeraj_rct> It sucks having to explain to your computer-illiterate friend why you just typed ``man unzip''.
<serfus> :D
<qwessx> שלום יש לי שאלה חשובה כרגע
<qwessx> קנו לי נקניקיות חזיר מטיב טעם ויש עלהין ניילון. מותר לאכול אותן ככה או שצריך לטגן קודם?
<qwessx> Shualdon: matanya
<matanya> לפי השם שלי, אתה חושב שאני אדע?
<trew100> matanya: יש לי ווראט בשבילך
<trew100> ווארט*
<qwessx> במתניה יש הרבה רוסים אז אולי את יודע
<qwessx> מה?
<matanya> שפוך
<trew100> למה ההגדה של פסח יש 4 בנים 1. חכם 2. רשע 3. תם 4. שאינו יודע לשאול
<trew100> למה מול הרשע אתה מביא את החכם
<trew100> הרי ההיפך שלו זה צדיק לא חכם?
<trew100> matanya: יש?
<matanya> כן
<trew100> נהפוך את השאלה ונשים סימן קריאה בסוף
<matanya> יפה!
<trew100> מול רשע לא צריך לבוא צדיק צריך לבוא חכם
<trew100> matanya: עכשיו אני יספר לך איפה ראיתי את זה
<trew100> יש הגדה מצויירת של גדי פולק
<matanya> לא מכיר
<trew100> אני לא יודע אם אתה מכיר את הצייר הזה אבל הוא צייר ממש טוב
<trew100> ממחיש בצורה ממש טובה
<trew100> אתה יודע ציורים עם המון פרטים כאלו שאתה יושב לראות אותם איזה 10 דקות כל דף
<trew100> בקיצור בסוף ההגדה הוא מביא את כל המקורות של הציורים שלו
<qwessx> מישהו יכול לעזור: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644745/  ???
<trew100> שכל דבר שצוייר יש לו מקור
<trew100> אז מצאתי את זה שם
<trew100> qwessx: אם אני לא טועה יש לך אפשרות להגידר באוט לוק שהוא לא ימחק את ההודעות שהוא מושך
<qwessx> כן?
<qwessx> איפה ההגדרה הזאת?
<trew100> qwessx: כן אני על לינוקס
<trew100> אז אני לא יכול עכשיו לראות
<qwessx> גם בג'ימייל סימנתי שישאר עותק על השרת
<trew100> אבל תסתכל בהגדרות של התוכנה
<qwessx> אז בשניהם לעשות את זה?
<qwessx> עם פופ3?
<trew100> כנראה
<trew100> כן
<qwessx> תודה
<qwessx> למה ג'ימייל בודק פופ 3 רק אחרי 50 דקות למשל?
<qwessx> איך אני אקבל הודעה לייב?
<trew100> תבדוק שזה לא בהגדרות של האוטלוק
<qwessx> איזה ספר HTML טוב יש?
<trew100> ויקיספר
<qwessx> trew100: אתה יכול לעזור לי עם איזה פרוייקט HTML?
<qwessx> אפשר בתשלום
<trew100> אני לא יודע
<qwessx> או אם אתה מכיר איפה אני יכול למצוא מישהו
<trew100> לא יודע HTML
<trew100> כן תשאל פה את האנשים
<qwessx> מכיר איפה אפזשר למצוא?
<trew100> אני חושב שמתניה יוכל לעזור לך
<trew100> matanya: כסף מעניין אותך?
<matanya> לא
<trew100> ועבודה?
<qwessx> ואגב. אני לא יכול להתחבר לאירק חוץ מהדפדפן. תוכלו לשאול בשבילי במקום אחר אם אפשר לאכול נקניקיה כזאת בלי לבשל?
<qwessx> הוא אמר לי אתמול שהוא לא רוצה
<matanya> אני לא יודע הטמל
<Benny_> שלום לכולם
<Benny_> איזה כיף שיש קהילה ישראלית! סוף סוף
<trew100> היי אתה ישן
<Benny_> חחחחחחחחחח אנערף לא ידעתי שיש
<Benny_> סתם דפדפתי וראיתי
<trew100> ברוך הבא
<Benny_> אני כבר כמה שנים בקהילה הרישמית
<Benny_> קניתי מחשב חדש, ואני מתלבט מה להתקין
<trew100> יפה תתחדש
<Benny_> איך הגירסה החדשה של אובונטו?
<trew100> איזה הפיתוח?
<serfus> מעניינת
<serfus> ;-)
<trew100> אני עם 11.04
<trew100> והיא מעולה עפ KDE
<trew100> עם*
<Benny_> השאלה שלי היא לאט לאט המחשב היה איטי יותר בביצועים שלו עם המערכת היא רוצה טוב יותר היום?
<ronqbc> מישהו כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-16
<Guest62395> אם לעובדת בגן קוראים גננת, איך קוראים לעובדת במעון?
<lousygarua> מעיין?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-17
<clueless> hi everyone.. a simple question
<Guest9205> does anyone knows where I can buy a computer in Israel that comes already with Ubuntu as OS?
<Guest9205> הדבר הזה גם עובד בעברית?
<serfus> כן, אפשר לכתוב בעברית
<serfus> אני לא חושב שאפשר לקנות בישראל מחשב עם אובונטו
<Guest9205> מישהו בישאל וגם  מבין מ"אובונטו"????
<serfus> לא הבנתי את השאלה
<Guest9205> רק כתבתי התשובה שלך
<Guest9205> חבל... כי אני אוהב את אובונטו.. אבל יש לי מיליון בעיות עם ה software
<serfus> איזה בעיות לדוגמה
<serfus> ?
<Guest9205> the fan doesn't work in ubuntu but does in windows
<serfus> אגב, אפשר להזמין באינטרנט מלא מעט מקומות... רק לא ידוע לי על מקום בישראל
<Guest9205> sometimes the battery goes crazy and it marks that it's not charging while plug
<serfus> tried asking google for help?
<Guest9205> for example.. for the fan.. they recommended to install a monitor-sensor in order to "force" the fan to start
<Guest9205> or something like that.. I installed the controlfan.. and the thing didn't even started
<Guest9205> anyway dude.. I am not an expert on this things, so I am considering to get a new computer with everything configurated and tested
<Guest9205> **these
<Guest9205> for ubuntu
<Guest9205> whatever.. thanks anyway :)
<Ddorda> היי
<serfus> היי דור! מה נשמע?
<ronqbc> הי, איך משנים את הפונט של פיירפוקס שיהיה כמו בחלונות. הפונט הזו ממש לא ברור.
<ronqbc> asw3,
<asw3> עוברים לחלונות שיהיה פונט של חלונות
<ronqbc> asw3, איך מביאים את זה ללינוקס?
<asw3> מעולם לא נתקלתי בבעיות עם פונטים בלינוקס
<asw3> כנראה שאתה מיוחד
<lousygarua> ronqbc, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15495/add-microsoft-core-fonts-to-ubuntu/
<ronqbc> lousygarua, מסבירים שם על התקנה בדפדפן?
<lousygarua> ronqbc, אתה מתקין את הפונטים ואז הדפדפן משתמש בהם אוטומטית (אחרי שמפעילים אותו מחדש)
<lousygarua> לפי הבנתי כל מיני אתרים משתמשים באריאל וכל השטויות האלה ואז הדפדפן מוצא אותם אחרי שמתקינים את החבילה שנתתי לך להתקין
<ronqbc> lousygarua, תודה
<lousygarua> ronqbc, זה עבד?
<lousygarua> יש לי קומפיז על 10.10 ואני משתגע מזה שאני לוחץ alt+tab ואז רוצה לחזור אחורה עם alt+shift+tab והוא מסרב להיות נחמד אליי
<lousygarua> זה עובד עם ה־meta+tab, meta+shift+tab
<lousygarua> רק שאני ממש לא רוצה לראות חלונות מסתובבים בטירוף כל פעם שאני רוצה לעבור חלון קטן
<lousygarua> בלע1\!
<ronqbc> lousygarua, ken
<ronqbc> lousygarua, נראה שהכתב קטן בכל אופן. מה אפשר לעשות?
<lousygarua> ronqbc, תנסה להסתכל ב:
<lousygarua> edit->preferences->content
<lousygarua> יש שם font-size
<lousygarua> אצלי הוא 16 ואני שמח
<ronqbc> lousygarua, sababa. nenase
<ronqbc> lousygarua, איך אני מייבא אנשי קשר מג'ימייל לאבולושן?
<lousygarua> ronqbc, תנסה את פוסט #7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134613
<ronqbc> lousygarua, אוקי. תגיד. האנשי קשר שם מתעדכנים אוטומטית לONE?
<lousygarua> מי זה one? בכל אופן לא נראה שהוא מעדכן אוטומטית את האנשי קשר
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-09
<nady> לילה טוב
<Avihay> night
<Avihay> good*
<asw3_> אביחי יש לך סמארטפון?
<Avihay> yes, I guess you can say that
<asw3> יצא לך להתעסק עם החלפת רום וכאלה דברים?
<Avihay> I used to say you'd have to pay me to use a smartphone, now I think you need to pay me to use Android / iOS
<asw3> לול
<asw3> אני אישית עם נוקיה 3100
<asw3> פשוט אחי הולך לקנות סמארטפון והוא יודע שאני הכתובת לדברים
<asw3> סתם מעניין אותי אם זה מסובך יותר מידי
<asw3> הבנתי שזה כמו לינוקס
<Avihay> I have a nokia with symbian. other then needing to restart it once a week for some buttons to work, it's fine. I've updated the OS a few times, except for losing the Hebrew and needing to connect in a special way to change the region settings, it went without a hitch
<Avihay> I miss my 3100 :-<
<Avihay> but I moved to a network that doesn't support it
<asw3> golan still support it
<Avihay> it's not like Linux, it's Linux with spyware on top.
<asw3> האמת אני לא כל כך מבין מה כל כך היתרון במכשירים האלה
<asw3> נראה לי מפגר לשדרג למכשיר שמתקלקל מהר
<Avihay> If I had money to actually buy a smartphone, I guess I would have gone for the n9 or n900 and installed plasma active on it or something
<asw3> זה לא כזה יקר
<asw3> כאילו זה יקר ביחס למה שאתה מקבל
<asw3> אבל יחסית הם לא עולים הרבה כסף
<Avihay> it's more then what I make in a month
<asw3> אתה עובד משרה חלקית?
<Avihay> heck, it's more then I make in a year
<asw3> מה
<asw3> זה בצחוק אני מקווה
<Avihay> I'm a student, I work for pay as a PC tech in a business owned by a freind of the family
<Avihay> it's a small business, and things don't break fast enough ...
<asw3> טוב זה כבר מסביר את זה
<Avihay> well, I'll tell you what's the advantage, you have a computer in your pocket.
<Avihay> and you may think that the keyboard is tiny and you probably can't get any work done on it
<asw3> פשוט סכום כזה לא ממש מאפשר מחיה מינימלית
<asw3> בשביל זה אני התפלאתי
<asw3> אני אישית בתור סטודנט לעתיד
<Avihay> but you'd be surprised at how much work you can do on it if you are undisturbed, and compared to the nothingness that waits for you without it, it's way better then not haveing a phone
<asw3> היתי בוחר בלא לעבוד כלל
<asw3> אם זה יתאפשר לי
<Avihay> I can choose not to work, my parents sponsor me
<asw3> כן ברור שזה יהיה רק אם אמשיך לגור אצל ההורים
<Avihay> but "work is good for the soul". I don't do it for the money
<asw3> למרות שאפשר לעבוד הרבה לפני
<asw3> ואז להיות בראש שקט
<Avihay> where do you plan to go?
<asw3> יש לי פסיכומטרי לעשות
<asw3> ממש בקרוב
<asw3> אני לא ממש יודע מה אני רוצה
<Avihay> It's funny, but I find work getting harder and harder as I'm almost completely out of the windows world
<Avihay> and I have to work on windows in the office
<asw3> אני נתקעתי אי שם על ה- xp
<asw3> לפעמים חברים מבקשים ממני עזרה
<asw3> ואני צריך לחפש בגוגל מה לעשות
<asw3> כזה אתה יודע תקלות פשוטות
<Avihay> I didn't figure out how to set up sharing in windows 7 without taking all of the security features off
<Avihay> and I bloody hate the new control center
<Avihay> even the pre 4.5 KDE system settings was better
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-10
<PaC-mEn> למישהו יש פה ראוטר של אורנג?
 * Avihay has a "SmartBox" ...
<Avihay> with an orange logo on it
<PaC-mEn> כן
<PaC-mEn> אני מנסה לפתוח פורט 22
<PaC-mEn> והוא לא נותן לי
<PaC-mEn> כאילו הוא רשום כעובד אבל שאני עושה בדיקה לפורט הוא עדיין סגור
<PaC-mEn> משהו מוזר מוזר
<Avihay> never really tried
<Interruptus> הפעלת את הסרביס
<Interruptus> בדקת שאייפיטייבלס נותן גישה לפורט
<PaC-mEn> איפיוייבלם?
<Avihay> IP Tables
<Avihay> can you guys help me translate something?
<PaC-mEn> בטי
<PaC-mEn> בטח
<PaC-mEn> מה?
<PaC-mEn> משפט או ספר?
<PaC-mEn> פסקה?
<PaC-mEn> שלח לי בפרטי
<PaC-mEn> אם זה ארוך אני לא ממש יכול אני חייב ללכת לישון אני  צריך לקום ב 6
<Avihay> http://userbase.kde.org/Category_Translations_Galician_Hebrew_Hindi
<Avihay> PaC-mEn:
<Avihay> you better go to sheep (sleep)
<Avihay> anyone, feel free to contribute
<PaC-mEn> מחר אני אשמח לרגם את זה
<PaC-mEn> איך אני עורך שם?
<Avihay> you need to open a User-base account or use an open-ID
<Avihay> there's a link on the right
<Avihay> also, you need to add a {{being_edited}} at the top of the page and save before you start working
<Avihay> and I rather we have a discussion about it
<Avihay> because, I translated everything that translate 1:1 idea to idea, the rest are a bit more vague
<Avihay> I think I'm going to use some online dict to add punctuations
<PaC-mEn> טוב אז שאני אחזור מחר
<PaC-mEn> נדבר
<PaC-mEn> יאללה לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-12
<GUY__> שלום
<Avihay> wow, two minuets
<lousygarua> hej
<serfus> היי!!!!!!
<serfus> lousygarua, ^
<lousygarua> serfus: hi :)
<serfus> מה נשמע?
<lousygarua> סבבה!
<lousygarua> מה שלומך?
<lousygarua> בדיוק התקנתי משהו שאפילו קניתי
<lousygarua> סמפלר בשביל הקיובייס
<lousygarua> איזה כיף
<serfus> lousygarua, אתה מתעסק במוזיקה?
<lousygarua> serfus: כן אני גיטריסט ומטאליסט קשוח וכותב כל מיני שטויות
<serfus> נחמד, נחמד מאוד
<serfus> אני זוכר שאתה אוהב מטאל
<serfus> לא ידעתי שאתה מנגן
<serfus> אני בדיוק מאזין לסולו המרומם של fade to black
<serfus> lousygarua, אני מתגייס בסוף החודש
<serfus> האם אתה מעוניין בתואר חסר חשיבות?
<lousygarua> serfus: PoC?
<serfus> אכן
<serfus> או ראש מועצת חכמי השבט
<serfus> איך שתקרא לזה
<lousygarua> בכיף
<lousygarua> יש לי גישה למייל כל היום
<lousygarua> ואני פחות או יותר יודע מה קורה (כלום)
<Interruptus> לייף סימס טו פייד אוואייייי
<Interruptus> דריפטינג פרדר אברי דייי
<Interruptus> טהדהדהדה
<serfus> כן אה
<serfus> lousygarua, תמיד ישנה האפשרות, המחכה בצד, אשכרה לעשות משהו
<serfus> אבל בכל זאת
<lousygarua> serfus: כמובן, אבל קודם כל נעבור את אוגוסט פינגווין
<lousygarua> שאני לא יודע אם אני אלך אליו בכלל :)
<lousygarua> ואחרי שנעבור אותו לא יקרה שום דבר מיוחד
<Interruptus> אין שם הרצאות מי ישמע מה
<Interruptus> סתם לפגוש אנשים ולאכול קצת בורקס
<Interruptus> אולי רם און הוא הרציני היחיד שם
<lousygarua> serfus: אגב קיובייס, הכל חוקי :)
<lousygarua> Interruptus: רם און זה לא הזה שמספים בגוגל+ על המחאה החברתית?
<Interruptus> רם און הוא בחור טוב
<Interruptus> מגודל
<Interruptus> עם ימבה ידע
<serfus> אני לא אהיה באוגוסט פינגווין
<serfus> lousygarua, יפה לך
<serfus> אז אתה חוטא בווינדוס?
<matanya> ולשאלתך lousygarua כן, זה הוא
<serfus> לא הייתי קורא לזה מספים
<serfus> אחרי הכל
<serfus> זה גוגל פלוס
<lousygarua> :)
<lousygarua> אני חוטא בחלונות שגם הוא חוקי כי קניתי את הלפטופ בידע שאני אשתמש בו למוזיקה
<lousygarua> אבל אני עובד על הלינוקס וחי עליו
<lousygarua> כי אי אפשר לעבוד עם החלונות הזה כמו בן אדם
<matanya> למה? אין תכנות מוזיקה בלינוקס???
<lousygarua> matanya: אין תמיכה נורמלית בכרטיסי קול מקצועיים
<lousygarua> או למשל הליין 6 שלי שאני משתמש בו לאפקטים בגיטרה
<matanya> באמת?
<lousygarua> למרות שיש לו vst
<lousygarua> יש כרטיסי קול שיש להם תמיכה אם אני זוכר נכון
<matanya> גם אני
<matanya> לכן אני מתפלא
<lousygarua> אפקטים לגיטרה של הליין 6, תבדוק את האתר שלהם
<lousygarua> line6.com
<lousygarua> זה כרטיס קול שמובנה בתוכו שטויות כאלה
<lousygarua> לאנשים שאין להם כוח להקליט עם מיקרופונים :)
<matanya> שיהיה
<lousygarua> serfus: צריך לשנות בוויקי הגלובלי את הפרטי קונטקט של ישראל אליי?
<lousygarua> עליך
<lousygarua> צ'או בינתיים
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-13
<serfus> lousygarua, ראשית, אני מציע שתשלח הודעה לרשימת הדיוור, תגיד שאתה מעוניין בתפקיד, תספר קצת על עצמך, מה עשית, מה אתה מתכנן
<serfus> נראה אם יש התנגדות
<serfus> לאחר מכן
<serfus> נצטרך לקיים הצבעה
<lousygarua> serfus: lol
<lousygarua> אני לא חושב שאף אחד יתנגד
<lousygarua> תשלח הודעה ברשימת תפוצה שאתה מתגייס ולא תוכל להיות הקונטקט ושאמיר יהיה "אם אף אחד לא מתנגד"
<lousygarua> איזה הצבעה איפה מה
<lousygarua> אם היינו יותר מחמישה אנשים שאף אחד מהם לא רוצה את האימייל שלו באתר של אובונטו
<lousygarua> אז אולי
<lousygarua> או שאולי אני אשלח
<lousygarua> לא יודע מה שבא לך
<serfus> lousygarua, אני מבין את המצב
<serfus> אבל בכל זאת
<serfus> זה לא לעניין ככה להעביר את זה במחטף
<serfus> לדעתי
<serfus> אני יודע שיש עוד מישהו שרוצה
<lousygarua> אני שמח לדעת
<serfus> גם כשאני קיבלתי את התפקיד התקיימה הצבעה
<lousygarua> היום המצב שונה
<serfus> אמנם 4 אנשים הצביעו
<lousygarua> הקהילה לא רשמית אפילו מול אובונטו
<serfus> לא, גם אז היה ככה
<serfus> גם אז לא קיבלנו רשמיות
<lousygarua> אבל זה שוב בירוקרטיות שטותיות, אנחנו קבוצה קטנה, אפשר לפתור דברים ולהחליט דברים בפורומים קטנים ולא צריך כל הזמן הצבעות
<serfus> היא פשוט היתה ברירת מחדל
<serfus> זאת לא סתם בירוקרטיה
<serfus> צריך לראות מה אומרים
<serfus> זה גם דבר שיכול לעורר כמה אנשים
<lousygarua> שיענו במיילינג ליסט
<lousygarua> משם נמשיך
<lousygarua> והקליינט איי אר סי שלי חרא מה זה
<lousygarua> אני צריך לחזור לאיכס צ'ט שאני לא אוהב
<serfus> לא צריך לקיים את ההצבעה באיי אר סי
<serfus> אפשר אפילו בהמשך למייל
<lousygarua> אל תשכח שגם בגלל שאנחנו קטנים וממשיכים במשחקים של הבירוקרטיה זה רק מאט את הקצב של הדברים
<serfus> עדיף כמה שיותר מוקדם, כי אני קצת לחוץ בזמן
<lousygarua> אני לא אומר את זה כי אני רוצה את התפקיד
<serfus> אני מבין מה אתה אומר, אל תדאג
<serfus> אבל פה זה קטע בסיסי
<serfus> מחליטים על הראש
<serfus> אני לא יכול להעביר לך את זה ככה סתם על דעת עצמי
<serfus> דור ועוד אנשים עבדו קשה כדי לקחת את הלוקו משזיף וחבריו בדיוק מסיבות כאלה
<serfus> אני לא מתכוון מוקדם בשעות, מוקדם בימים כדי שאולי נספיק קצת ביחד
<lousygarua> יהיה טוב
<moshe742> היי
<serfus> אהלן moshe742 !
<serfus> מה נשמע?
<serfus> lousygarua, כל הכבוד
<serfus> :D
<lousygarua> אהלן
<serfus> אם זה לא היה ברור איש הקשר הוא גם אחראי על כל אחד וכל דבר בלוקו
<serfus> :P
<serfus> אני מניח שזה לא אמור להיות ככה, אבל ככה זה יוצא בפועל
<serfus> ככה שהדבר שבאמת הכי חשוב הוא להיות יוזם ופעיל ובעל ראש פתוח
<lousygarua> לזה אני קורא מנהיג או מנהל קהילה, לא איש קשר
<serfus> זה התפקיד
<serfus> אגב בירוקרטיה
<serfus> פה יש מחסור רציני בבירוקרטיה
<serfus> ולכן הכל נופל על בן אדם אחד
<serfus> שהוא בתפקיד שלמעשה מגלם את כל התפקידים
<serfus> מה שנקרא, ראש אחד והרבה כובעים
<lousygarua> הרגשת שזה מה שהיה עליך בתפקיד?
<serfus> בהחלט
<serfus> לדוגמה
<moshe742> היי, מה קורה?
<serfus> מצופה שתיהיה מעין מנהל בכל מקום שקשור ללוקו
<serfus> lousygarua, אפשר לעבור לשיחה פרטית ברגע שתרצה
<serfus> moshe742, אחלה, מה איתך?
<moshe742> סבבה
<moshe742> תגיד, הפורום פעיל בכלל? כתבתי לעשות מפגש ליציאה של 12.4 ולא הייתה תגובה בכלל
<serfus> lousygarua, כלומר, פה בצ'אט אני אופ, באתר אני מנהל, במיילינג ליסט אני מודרטור, בקבוצת לאנצ'פד אני בעלים
<serfus> lousygarua, כשרוצים להרים דוכן איפשהו או פעילות אוף ליין כלשהי מצפים שאתה תארגן אותה
<serfus> lousygarua, הלוואי, באמת, שתצליח להאציל סמכויות ולחלק תפקידים ככה שאיש הקשר באמת יהיה איש קשר
<serfus> moshe742, הפורום דווקא יחסית פעיל
<serfus> תלוי איזה חלק שלו
<moshe742> אני לא רואה הודעות חדשות מאז מאי האחרון
<serfus> אם אתה רוצה לארגן מפגש, אני ממליץ לשלוח דוא"ל לרשימה או לפרסם בוואטסאפ
<serfus> moshe742, באיזה פורום אתה מסתכל?
<moshe742> http://staging.ubuntu-il.org/forum
<serfus> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum
<moshe742> אוקי, רק עכשיו שמתי לב שזה לא הכתובת הנכונה...
<serfus> אני לא אומר שהפורום במצב טוב כמו פעם אבל אנשים כותבים...
<moshe742> ברור, אני חשבתי שכולם נעלמו...
<moshe742> צריך לגרום לו להיות פעיל יותר, אבל זה כבר אפשרי אם יש כניסה אפילו כל כמה ימים
<moshe742> כל מה שצריך זה לגרום לאנשים לרצות להיכנס באמצעות יצירת מידע וכדומה
<lousygarua> אוקיי שמישהי יגיד לי באיזה IRC client להשתמש
<moshe742> אני משתמש ב-XCHAT
<lousygarua> :q
<lousygarua> :q
<lousygarua> :/
<lousygarua> טוב נחזור לאיכס צ'ט
<lousygarua> ברב
<serfus> irssi אם אתה הארדקור
<lousygarua> אהה נכון!
<lousygarua> אני יכול להריץ mlterm
<lousygarua> עם ההארדקור הזה
<lousygarua> ואז העברית תעבוד נורמלי סוף סוף
<manowar3> cat
<manowar3> dog
<manowar3> horse
<manowar3> שלום אני אמיר eldor שלום
<manowar3> מה זה
<manowar3> איפה אני
<manowar3> need to set a font that supports hebrew in mlterm
<Avihay> I work with Konversation. it's not advanced, but it's fine
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-14
<asw3> <lousygarua> אני יכול להריץ mlterm <lousygarua> ואז העברית תעבוד נורמלי סוף סוף
<asw3> יש את kvirc
<asw3> שיודע לטפל בעברית טוב
<asw3> אבל אני לא אוהב אותו
<asw3> הקטע הזה עם העברית מעצבן
<asw3> כל עוד לא כולם משתמשים באותו קידוד
<asw3> זה בעיה
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-15
<trew_100> היי
<trew_100> מישהו ער זמין?
<trew_100> אני צריך כתובת של שרת IRC של פרינוד
<trew_100> זאת כתובת נכונה?
<trew_100> chat.freenode.net
<trew_100> אני מנסה לחבר את טלפת'י של KDE לערוץ ואיפשהו זה נכשל
<asw3> ipv4?
<asw3> irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<trew_100> היי
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-10
<hackfu-> shalom shalom
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-11
<arie> שלום
<arie> הרבה זמן שלא נכנסתי לכאן.
<acrhi> asw3_
<acrhi> asw3_: שלום. אני מחפש מערכת הפעלה קלילה שתשמש בעיקר כשרת קבצים / HTTP וכו'
<acrhi> moshe742: חשוב גם שיריץ טורנט
<acrhi> asw3_:  עם זאת אני רוצה ללמוד על לינוקס
<acrhi> והבנתי ש Arch מתאימה לזה
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-14
<lordgod> shalom
<lordgod> מישהו כאן ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-07
<Guest39561> so, mediawiki, we meet again...
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-08
<Ziad> hey all
<Ziad> היי מישהו לשחרר לצ'אט?
<wabisabi> huh
<wabisabi> hi?
